# Harborside Atlantis use



## shar (Sep 19, 2009)

If we have a trade through II for Harborside with a guest certificate, can we use the pools, beach,  and slides at Atlantis at no additional charge?

Is there a shuttle which will take you from Harborside to main Atlantis complex?  What kind of schedule does it run on?

Where is the check in for Harborside?  At Harborside or at Atlantis?

Is there a way to know on the confirmation if you have a one bedroom which is part of a lock out or a one bedroom with a patio? 



Shar


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 19, 2009)

shar said:


> If we have a trade through II for Harborside with a guest certificate, can we use the pools, beach,  and slides at Atlantis at no additional charge?



Absolutely!



> Is there a shuttle which will take you from Harborside to main Atlantis complex?  What kind of schedule does it run on?



Yes -- the shuttles runs constantly (there are at least two -- one to Beach/Coral and one to Royal and Cove).  I don't think I've ever waited more than 10 minutes.  You can also walk and look at the beautiful yachts!



> Where is the check in for Harborside?  At Harborside or at Atlantis?



At Harborside



> Is there a way to know on the confirmation if you have a one bedroom which is part of a lock out or a one bedroom with a patio?



I think there is ... but I don't remember the details, sorry.  I'm sure someone else will chime in.  There are patios on the small side if you get a corner unit -- they're much nicer units (I think) than the regular small side units.  If you find you're getting the small side, it can't hurt to request a corner unit in advance.

Have fun -- Harborside is one of my favorite places!!


----------



## shar (Sep 19, 2009)

Jersey girl

Thanks so much for your input above.  I have some more questions.

Where would tuggers recommend getting food from a grocery store for the condo?

What is the best way to get from the airport to the hotel?  Shuttle or taxi and what is the cost?

Is there internet access?  How much does it cost?

I knew I could count on tuggers to for the right answers

Shar


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 19, 2009)

Re Grocery store -- There are several options.  We prefer to ask our taxi driver to stop on the way (negotiate the price before you decide to do it).  A cab is about $30 ... the last time we were there the taxi driver agreed to stop at the grocery store and the liquor store for $45 (we gave him a big tip).  He stopped at two plazas fairly close to the airport, not the grocery store that's closest to Atlantis.  

Harborside runs a shuttle to the grocery store.  Pro's:  

- Runs almost every day if not every day
- Low cost ($7 or something like that)
- Liquor store in the same plaza -- so 2 people can "divide and conquer" and get everything done in the one hour timeframe you're allotted

Con's:

- You have to wait until at least the day after arrival (not sure if the liquor store is open if that day is a Sunday).  Not good for coffee/cream addicts!
- Big mess in the shuttle on the way home (they load all the bags in one area and it's mass confusion upon arrival if there are more than a few people)

You can also take a cab directly from Harborside.  The driver will wait for you.  Also needs negotiated upfront.  It's been a while since we've done that, so I'm not clear on the price ... probably $30 or so.  I think it's only $7 to take a cab into town and back, so that would be $14 plus waiting time.


Re Getting from the airport

There is an Atlantis shuttle, but a taxi is cheaper if more than one person.  It's about $30 plus tip and taxis are plentiful.

Re Internet Access

Yes -- I think it's $10/day ... perhaps a little cheaper if you purchase for the entire week.  I just checked my online statement and I paid $68.90 when we there for a week in May (it's a separate charge -- you put your credit card in the first time you access it).


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 19, 2009)

Shar - for lots of good recommendations in the old threads, use the search button and search for Harborside.


----------



## shar (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much to both of you for your advice.

Shar


----------

